# 26" rigid riders



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

back in dec. i swapped out my suspension fork for a white bros. carbon rock solid. the ride has been great. the bike just flows with the trail. definitely more pros than cons. even though the 445mm was the fork suggested as the replacement i did notice a drop in the angle of the front, causing pedal strikes in corners that i didn't have before.

having been intrigued by 69r's and coming from a motocross background the interest of running a larger front tire seemed interesting.

TimT arrives on the local scene with his newly converted PUSS as a 650b and offers stumonky and i a chance to try his front tire.

the ride was excellent. the bigger wheel goggles up the rough. the bike still feels flickable and i like to put air between the wheels and ground when i can. the previous mentioned pedal strikes are gone. the overall dimension of my 26" tire is 26.5" compared to the 650b at 27.75". having a 1.25" larger wheel raised the front by .625". 

TimT did the wheel build yesterday and today was the first real ride with about 21 miles. this set up is nice. made the rigid feel, well alot less rigid. will be building my new 26"rear wheel this week to match but wanted to share a pic now.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

vudu said:


> 26" rigid riders


you called?


----------



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

nuck_chorris said:


> you called?


650b is the way to go. I mounted a pair on my SASS and it's become my go to ride. I also suggest you go tubeless, I would not suggest running them below the recommended pressure (he he he) but at 30-35 lbs, it's still has major bump absorbing properties.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

You know part of me really felt that I should wait until I had some more time in on my bike before having my wheels built. But having said that, of course I simply had a set of 26" wheels built up. Of course money is a little tight now so it looks like I will be sticking with the 26" set up until this coming spring perhaps.

AKA Brad-love what looks like Profiles and maybe a Shadow chainwheel! Chrome on Chrome looks hot!


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

aka brad - love that SASS!


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Needs more titanium.


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

looks good vudu ... guess I will have to talk to Tim Sunday at the TT about building a wheel for the Silver Bullet. I have a CroMo fork I'm thinking of putting on it, maybe I will bring it to see if the 650B fits.


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

Zoke2 said:


> looks good vudu ... guess I will have to talk to Tim Sunday at the TT about building a wheel for the Silver Bullet. I have a CroMo fork I'm thinking of putting on it, maybe I will bring it to see if the 650B fits.


The world needs more 650b - that's my story anyway. I am sure it will fit, and if you test ride it for a lap I predict you'll be building one for yourself soon after.


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

*glamour shots*

can't ride today so... this is what i was up to while the meat was on the grill... happy 4th to you all!


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

This is my 26er rigid SS I'll ride until my Niner Air 9 Carbon finally shows up.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

^^ One of the sickest bikes ever.


----------



## vindiggitydog (Aug 6, 2008)

mattkock said:


> This is my 26er rigid SS I'll ride until my Niner Air 9 Carbon finally shows up.


My god!! Sick!! What gearing does that featherweight have??


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

vindiggitydog said:


> My god!! Sick!! What gearing does that featherweight have??


matt said he has a 2:1 ratio, i got a chance to ride it and it is incredible quick and light, he paid a some coin for that one. I believe the chain wheel was a 24tooh and the cog was a 12 tooth. I am looking forward to riding with him again


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

That looks like a mighty comfy seat there! 

Wow, that is a light bike! What cranks are those?


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

vudu said:


> having been intrigued by 69r's and coming from a motocross background the interest of running a larger front tire seemed interesting.


Same here, although I went down the 69'er route and now I'm riding this Hummingbird.

Probably the nicest handling bike that I've ever ridden :thumbsup:


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

Andy - nice bike! What kind of saddle is that?


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

stumonky said:


> Andy - nice bike! What kind of saddle is that?


Thanks - I like it a lot anyway !

The saddle is a  Charge Spoon .
An excellent saddle and both the Ti and CrMo railed versions are great value for money.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I have thought about going this route but think that if I do anything, I will just go 650b fr/rr all together.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

p nut said:


> ^^ One of the sickest bikes ever.


+1. Very nice!

My rigid ti SS is about 19.5 lb (2:1 ratio). Not bad though for a converted 1991 Litespeed frame, Spicer ti fork, and a smattering of Race Face and Syncros parts.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Silver one! (VW)


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

1SPD said:


> Silver one! (VW)


That *was* my wife's car, a 2001 GTi GLX (VR6, 5-sp manual). She drives my 2002 Saab 9-3SE 5-sp now (the other car in the pic). We traded her VW in 2006 for a 2002 Saab 9-5 Aero wagon w/5-sp, my "new" ride.

JMJ


----------



## blanka98 (Feb 8, 2008)

*My Rigid!*

Hey Guys!

After following the SS forum, I was inspired to bring my old junior high bike from the dead. I am not sure what year my Scwhinn Sierra is (I bought it back in 1993).

What started off at 35lbs, it is now 22.6 lbs!!!

But here is the before picture:










Here is NOW!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

blanka98 said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> After following the SS forum, I was inspired to bring my old junior high bike from the dead. I am not sure what year my Scwhinn Sierra is (I bought it back in 1993).
> 
> ...


those are some old chain stays


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

mmmm... heavy petting


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

here
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=597199


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Love the flat spot on the front tire! Probably lost a little weight just by wiping off all the dust! Good job!


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

:thumbsup: Just finished mine yesterday and took it for an 18 mile ride on pave/trail... I even jump over a 2' stairs to test it. lol... I wont do that again tho. hehe...



















a month ago this bike looked like this:









2007 Gary Fisher: 28 lbs

Now, $500 later, it sits at 22 lbs...  Next would be my seat post, stem, handle bar and then the drive train.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

Tjay said:


> :thumbsup: Just finished mine yesterday and took it for an 18 mile ride on pave/trail... I even jump over a 2' stairs to test it. lol... I wont do that again tho. hehe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how is that a single speed?and whats it doing here?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

The thread title doesn't say singlespeed... : "26" rigid riders"

OK, now I posted in this thread.... I need a pic...


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

nuck_chorris said:


> how is that a single speed?and whats it doing here?


OOppss!! Sorry! I just saw the "rigid". My bad.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

perttime said:


> The thread title doesn't say singlespeed... : "26" rigid riders"
> 
> OK, now I posted in this thread.... I need a pic...


but it was in the single speed section


----------



## DanoXC (Dec 12, 2009)

*kinesis Decade Virsa*

Hi Guys
This is my Kinesis Decade Virsa.
It has mavic tubeless rims with Hope pro 2 hubs ,race face,shimano SLX,and Kore components aswell as Surly Instigator rigid forks.
I also own an 09 Giant Reign 0 ,but i have to say...I prefer to ride my Virsa


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

DanoXC said:


> Hi Guys
> This is my Kinesis Decade Virsa.
> It has mavic tubeless rims with Hope pro 2 hubs ,race face,shimano SLX,and Kore components aswell as Surly Instigator rigid forks.
> I also own an 09 Giant Reign 0 ,but i have to say...I prefer to ride my Virsa


Nice :thumbsup: 
Couldn't get the horizontal SwopOuts?


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)

Santa Cruz Chameleon.


----------



## DanoXC (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks 
Yeah,I just couldn't get my rear wheel to align up right with the horizontal drop outs so I just opted to put a tensioner on it.
I know it doesn't look as neat but it gets the job done and she still rides smooth and quietly.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

*'97 rockhopper conversion.*

Watcha think. 24 lbs 9 oz, Mavic crossmax ceramic wheels. Got $300 in it.:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bgfthntr (May 18, 2009)

*my old Cannondale CAD3*

I can't stay away from this old bike..... WAY TOO MUCH FUN to be legal....LOL 

The rear cog is different now as well as the chain and pedals.


----------

